# BBQ Spare RIbs...Yummy Sauce!



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

OK, this is to prove that I have every intention of posting my recipe! Now I have no choice but to because I made a topic for it! So look tomorrow for it, I will be posting it then!------------------*Michelle*


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

You tease!!! Ty


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

We'll be looking for it tomorrow...------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2000)

..........Squish,You are a sweetheart......Thanks so much for sending me the recipe. I tried it immediately, and we had a friend over---we all agreed the ribs were delicious!! Please post it here so all can enjoy........Love,Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Squish....my taste buds are screaming for this!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2000)

Squish,..............Honey, I warned you, if you didn't post this, that I would have to....I don't trust myself to post my own recipes---let alone anyone's elses...I will do my best---please edit it (or correct it, if need be---but we have all looked forward to it, so I'm gonna do my best)........."Squish's Spicey Barbecued Ribs"...4 pounds pork spareribs, cut in serving pieces1 large onion, thinly slicedl 1/2 cups water1 cup ketchup1/3 cup Worchestershire Sauce1 teaspoon chili powderl teaspoon saltDash bottled hot pepper saucePlace ribs, meaty side down, in shallow roasting pan. Season with salt. Roast in very hot oven (450 degrees) for 30 minutes. Drain off excess fat. Turn ribs meaty side up. Top ribs with slices of onion.Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees. Continue roasting for 30 minutes. Combine water, ketchup, worchestershire sauce, chili powder, salt, and hot pepper sauce. Bring to boiling and pour over ribs. Continue roasting for 1 hour, basting ribs occasionally. If sauce gets too thick, add more water. Serves 4 to 6..........Squish,Honey, where are you? We miss you...I hope you are soon back on the board, and will edit, or correct this recipe...I did my best!Love,Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE[This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 01-07-2000).]


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Squish and Bettie, thank you, sounds delicious and easy.


----------

